# Yeast is strong...wine takes long....



## JohnF (Jun 6, 2005)

I got a small taste while racking my first batch yesterday and even
though there is no activity and the wine is getting pretty clear (3rd week or so) it
tasted strongly</span> of yeast.









I guess a lot of yeast is still suspended in the wine in "invisible
mode" and time will take care of it. I was not expecting it to taste
good yet but the yeast was more powerful than I figured because it
looks to have all dropped out and is not causing any movement in the air
lock. 











I'm not sure yet if I can deal with the delayed gratification this
hobby rewards with results. About all I can think to do is start more
wine.








I think I'll get about 6 more 1 gal. jugs and air locks so I can start
something new often enough not to keep looking at my other
batches every hour even though they are not doing anything and it will
be weeks until any action is required on my part.















Anyway here are a couple of questions....











1) Would using 1/2 a package of yeast have any negative or positive
effects on 1 gal batches? If 1 pack is enough for 5 gal. is seems like
using a full pack for 1 gal. is sort of "belt &amp; suspenders".











2) On a kit (once it's in secondary) the directions call for stirring
up the must to re-suspend the sediment otherwise the fining/clearing
agents will not work properly. How long after that can wine sit on the
dead yeast and stuff before it will effect the taste of the wine? 

(instructions say to check for clarity in 14 days and if not clear try
again in another 7). So I figure 21 days is not enough to harm the
taste but I'm wondering how long is too long?











John F


----------



## Hippie (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi John.


#1. Yes, you can use only half a packet of yeast, seal back up very well and refridgerate. I have used yeast this way even a year past the experiation date, but I don't recommend it. Keep fresh yeast.


#2. Follow the specificdirections that comes with each kit. Otherwise, 30 days is a good maximum time to go with.


The yeasty taste will go away with racking and/or filtering and ageing. 


Yes, making more wine while waiting on the previous batches is the thang to do! Keep one jug empty all the time to rack into. 1 gallon jugs are also good to age in if you have good cellaring conditions, and the whole batch ages together equally.


Sounds like you are doing a good job!


----------



## JohnF (Jun 6, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> Follow the specificdirections that comes with
> each kit. Otherwise, 30 days is a good maximum time to go with.





Good deal!



The thing is the exact instructions have some "fuzzy" stuff in them in spots. So I'm trying to figure out how to follow their intent </span>exactly without following the steps exactly.







Here is an example....The instructions ask us wait 14 days after
stabilizing/clearing then check for clarity and if not clear wait 7
days and check again before bottling.



Now the way I read it this is just a way that assures proper procedure
in minimal time. I'd guess that X% of kits are clear enough to bottle
in 14 days otherwise the instructions would just say wait 21 days.



knowing that no harm will be done to the wine before 30 days will let
me just wait the 21 from the start increasing my chances of the wine
being clear when I check it.



John F


----------



## Hippie (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 7, 2005)

JohnF,


You are correct, the instructions are written to get your wine in the bottle as fas as possible. Most wines will clear in 14 days, but some will not. The Rieslings are a good example of a wine that takes longer to clear. After you have made several batches, it will all make sense.


----------



## Berrywine (Jun 7, 2005)

you are hooked!


berry


----------



## geocorn (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW,the yeasty taste will go away when you stir your wine. The taste is from the trapped CO2. Stirring drives off the CO2 and thereby the yeast taste and smell.


----------



## Curt (Jun 10, 2005)

Yup, JohnF, you're hooked alright. Won't be too long and those gallon jugs won't be big enough and then it's open fermenters and carboy time.






Curt


----------



## JohnF (Jun 10, 2005)

Curt said:


> Won't be too long and those gallon jugs won't be big enough and then it's open fermenters and carboy time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have (so far..) the 10 gal. fermenter, (2) 1gal jugs, (2) 5 gal. carboys, (1) 6 gal. carboy.



I need to get another 6 gal for a white kit, another primary for beer,
and a bunch of 1 gal's to keep me busy while the kits are going.



Also I need a storage spot for 100+ bottles of wine......btw I noticed
yesterday those stand alone wine coolers at Home Depot were only $149
and I think they held 52 bottles so a couple of those might do the trick



.......yeah I'm hooked!



John F


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 1, 2005)

How are the wines coming along?


----------



## JohnF (Jul 9, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> How are the wines coming along?





I'll tell ya what.......



The only words I can use to describe the look of my white grape peach
are stunning or brilliant. I can hardly believe that it's the same wine
from how it started and how it looks now.



The taste is also really developing.The last time I tried it I was
surprised that it was becoming "real" wine, again a world away from
where it started. But it's still young so I'm excited to try it a
little later.



My kit (VR Pinot Noir) is now done and bulk aging and I have not tasted
it since the first time I racked it. It tasted like cool-aid wine at
the time but it was only a few weeks old. I have high hopes that it
will improve with time.



I started a one gal. batch of Old Orchard apple / mango / passion that
is still fermenting (towards the end in secondary) and a one gal batch
of Welches white grape with toasted french oak (somebody go answer my
question in the oak forum)



that the yeast hits in the AM.



I could bottle the kit and white grape peach at any time now but figure I'll give them a month or two in bulk first.



My next plans are an Old Orchard apple/cherry then my first actual fruit...bluberry (I'm pretty sure).



Then I want to get another 6 gal carboy so I can do a white and a red kit at the same time.



I've collected 4 Carlo Rossi jugs from a visiting relative of a friend
to go along with my 3 one gal jugs and have 3 people saving regular
bottles for me so I'm cruising right along..










I might talk about my corker experience in another post...







Thanks for asking!!



John


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 10, 2005)

John,


Your "cruise speed" sounds like 150 m.p.h.! 


That's Great!


----------

